# Is a round pen necessary?



## Luckyrider503 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi I have a 6 yo green gelding that is getting a "refresher" course before summer trail riding, and I am curious if I really need a round pen to get him back into longing? I am not sure how he will react to the whip and im not sure if he will realize that i am asking him to turn into me...
Sorry if this is a dumb question :-| thanks!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

It's not necessary (I still don't have one!) but it does make it easier.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Not necessary at all.

We had to stop using our round pen over winter due to lack of snow (no cushion for hooves). Any lunging was done on a line in the indoor arena.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

It is not necessary to have a round pen, but like already said it does help. When I first got my QH mare I only had an open space of about a 60ft diameter. I used a 25ft lungeline in the beginning then eventually got enough panels to make a 60 ft round pen.

ETA: Check out the "Liberty Video" thread. Much can be learned from it!!!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

It isn't necessary at all, though they can be helpful. I've found that I can free lunge both of mine in their large paddocks/pasture once they decide it's easier to work with me than against me.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

A round pen is helpful, but really, if your whole purpose to lunge a horse is to get them to listen to you and be attentive to you before you ride, wouldn't it be PERFECT practice to free lunge? Then you are really getting them focused on you because they don't have a round fence to just auto-pilot along with. 

Just a thought.


----------



## christopher (Feb 11, 2011)

a round yard is like just about everything else. it'll hinder more than it'll help unless you use it right.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I set one up every Spring for my colts. Makes life sooo much easier.


----------



## starrylake (Mar 20, 2012)

The simple answer is, no. However, if your horse doesn't know how to lunge it is a great tool for training. Also, depending on your horse you may not need a whip. Horses who are already started on voice commands are relatively easy to train without needing a round pen. If you don't have a round pen, i would start off just free lunging and working on getting your horse to learn voice commands. Good ground manners are vital for teaching a horse to lunge, i see way to many people letting there horses drag them all over. You should never have to constantly have pressure on the lead to make your horse stay in a solid circle. Personally, i train my horses in a round pen. But after they get use to voice commands and lead well, i do all my lunging outside of the round pen. Don't use a round pen as a crutch for lunging, a well behaved horse who knows how to lunge should be able to lunge no matter the enclosure. Good luck .


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I have started hundreds of horses and have never had a round pen - nor would I ever want one. I cannot see the point in chasing a horse around an area whilst it is loose, I like to have control when lungeing via a line and voice.

As far as not knowing how your horse will react to the whip keep it low and there will be no problem. 
A horse should not, when lungeing turn in towards you unless invited.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No, a round pen is not necessary. It can be handy if you are dealing with a _very_ green or unpredictable horse, but it's not necessary.

Truthfully, if the horse is trained enough to be trail ridden but just out of practice, I wouldn't worry about it. He should behave the same as he did the last time he was worked. If he doesn't, then his initial training wasn't good enough.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Foxhunter said:


> I have started hundreds of horses and have never had a round pen - nor would I ever want one. I cannot see the point in chasing a horse around an area whilst it is loose, I like to have control when lungeing via a line and voice.
> 
> As far as not knowing how your horse will react to the whip keep it low and there will be no problem.
> A horse should not, when lungeing turn in towards you unless invited.


 
A horse when in a round pen should always have their attention on the handler.... So turning in on a change of direction a horse should turn to the inside not the outside.. Turning to the outside is disrespect for the trainer. You need the horse to look at you for guidance and direction. A horse shows his hind to me gets lots of work.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I've started a few dozen young horses and given tune-ups to many more. Never had a round pen. 

I don't use the longe line much either.


----------



## KBparelli2012 (Mar 21, 2012)

I worked a long time without a round pen, but now that i have it, my life is so much easier. 

I also free lunge and use a line outside of the round pen. But for starting youngsters or unpredictable horses (as already mentioned, i think), its a very valuable tool.

I love mine, and use it daily. But i'm not confined by it. Not having one shouldnt be an issue for you.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Round pens are for people and not horses.

If a person is competent, they can get as much or more done without one. I used to start upwards of 50 horses a year and never needed one. I put first rides on horses in square pen and still prefer one. 

As I got older and got severe arthritis in my hands and had a difficult time hanging on to a rope, I put up a 60 foot round pen -- but it was for me. 

I have had to re-train so many horses for people since round pens go popular that I believe they cause more problems than they help. We use this one now mostly to put a 5 minute 'warm-up' on a very green horse before riding them out in the open fields or trails. Lope them 2 or 3 laps each way and open the gate and head out. But, we also do not believe in longeing one before we ride them. After the first 2 or 3 rides, we seldom longe. Some, we never longe before riding. We teach them to longe but only so they know how and respect the line. We do not want it to be a part of their training routine before riding off.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm going to say that not only do you not need a round pen you don't need to longe your horse either. I walk mine around me in a half circle a couple of times and then I get on and go. I don't believe in running the life out of a horse before I get on. I like the life and need it to do some of the things I want the horse to do.


----------



## I LOVE PAINTS 101 (Mar 26, 2012)

It is not a need at all people think it is but it is not a need and ya it might be more easy to have a round pen but it is not a need .


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I love our round pen. I put my girls in there a couple times a week for about 15 minutes. But you don't really need it. The same thing can be done in any arena or on a line. You shouldn't have to lunge a horse every time before you ride either.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I have one where I board, it's used as a turnout because nobody used it for anything else. Once in a blue moon a small kid would ride a pony in it (beginning rider) but other than that, it sat.

It's very handy though, currently being used as a hospital ward for my gelding who has a massive abscess. Soft, cushy footing and the inability to run around like a dolt made it a great place for him to rest and heal and WAY better than him being stuck in his stall all day.


----------



## flyingchange1991 (Mar 27, 2012)

i actually think lunging with a rope halter with a new horse is way easier than a round pen (ive done both) and i find they figure out how to turn into you much quicker when you do lunging right off the bat than with the roundpen if your nervous about his reaction to the whip you can always get some extra rope or a saddle blanket to drive him forward, otherwise if you desensitize him really good afterwards he should be fine


----------

